
Ask HN: Could that be explained or described mathematically - coincidance
on a 2 kilometer long promenade i meet the only 4 people - 2 couples which come from opposite directions - just when i want to overtake the couple in front of me (so that all 5 of us meet at the same spot), otherwise the promenade remains empty for the rest of the walk&#x2F;ride.<p>or if i go by bike a 4 kilometer long street, the probability that two cars from different directions pass each other exactly in one of the 3 tight spots seems excessively high while the chance that i do not meet any other cars during this ride is also very high.<p>i pay attention to it for about 3.5 years since it happens to me as good as daily, too often in my opinion to be able to explain it statistically (and also too often to explain it with selective perception).<p>is there a name for it, how could that be explained or described mathematically?
======
dmitripopov
Cherry-picking fallacy? You have to perform an experiment controlled by an
outside person otherwise you fall victim of a cognitive bias.

------
thedevindevops
It depends on if you're asking if each question is solvable or if you're
looking to determine the parameters for the solution (btw with the currently
available information in those questions I don't believe it's possible to get
a distinct answer - but maybe a multidimensional probability distribution of
correct values)

------
Tomte
Possibly traffic lights. The cars more often start their journey in the street
at the beginning of a green cycle.

